# Georgia starting cornerback Sanders Commings arrested for domestic violence



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2012)

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...estic-violence/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog    Man!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2012)

idiot


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 21, 2012)

Just saw that too...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2012)

just wow,he should be ashamed of him self,very ugly for sure...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2012)

Moron.  He deserves what he gets.


----------



## bonaireboy (Jan 21, 2012)

there is nothing okay about what he is charged with doing.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 21, 2012)

If he indeed in fact he punched his girlfriend in the face HE SHOULD BE GONE!!!!!!Open up a scholly.


----------



## Horns (Jan 21, 2012)

Boy he's a ****** bag. You don't hit the ladies.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> there is nothing okay about what he is charged with doing.



did anyone say differently, or are you just pointing out the obvious?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> there is nothing okay about what he is charged with doing.



Did anybody suggest otherwise?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 21, 2012)

If he did it he should be GONE!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> If he did it he should be GONE!!!



Yep send him packing.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 21, 2012)

No excuse for what he did , if guilty. This will bring LJ out of his closet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2012)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> No excuse for what he did , if guilty. This will bring LJ out of his closet.



he was here reading this thread earlier.  He must have been scared into hiding.  I think the loss to us this year got him.  He really thought it was going to be different this time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> he was here reading this thread earlier.  He must have been scared into hiding.  I think the loss to us this year got him.  He really thought it was going to be different this time.


He thinks that everytime!!!


----------



## timothyroland (Jan 21, 2012)

Another waisted person. I dont who you are or what you do if that's true he's a wasted person to me. Hope he gets locked up for a long time if convicted.


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> If he indeed in fact he punched his girlfriend in the face HE SHOULD BE GONE!!!!!!Open up a scholly.



Yes.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> If he indeed in fact he punched his girlfriend in the face HE SHOULD BE GONE!!!!!!Open up a scholly.



My feelings also!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He thinks that everytime!!!




It's that last shimmer of hope he clings on to...


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 22, 2012)

*Off Season*

An early start on a long offseason.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 23, 2012)

he will play for the DAWGS this year,watch and see.I could be wrong but don't think so


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 23, 2012)

My goodness, did this jury panel get sworn in before passing judgment or just sworn at?


----------



## bonaireboy (Jan 23, 2012)

wow, yall sure take things personal...I was condemning his actions and I get accused of hiding and what not? And what loss am I upset about? I never predicted anything? SGD you sure like to pop off on the key board......


----------



## nickel back (Jan 23, 2012)

Georgia could be without one of its starting corner backs going into the first two games of the season. If you haven't heard, Sanders Commings was arrested Saturday morning for an incident involving domestic violence early Saturday morning. Here is part of the article from the AJC.com:

    "UGA Police Chief Jimmy Williamson said his officers were flagged down a little after 1 a.m. Saturday by persons in a vehicle in downtown Athens. At that time the female victim and four witnesses were interviewed by police. Commings had left the scene.

 “Talking with [witnesses] there was some kind of interaction between [Commings] and a woman and they intervened,” Williamson said. “At some point in time he struck her. Based on the witness statements and interviews with the involved parties, that’s why he was arrested.”

    Williamson said officers then obtained a warrant from a magistrate judge. Commings was taken into custody later at his apartment."

I've read a bunch of articles and opinions and just wanted to say there are two things that need to be clear regarding this incident. One, there is no room anywhere for domestic violence. Men should never, ever hit women - period. Two, let us reserve judgement on Sanders until the entire process goes through the system - every human being deserves that.

I'm sure there are many sides to the story, but, when it comes to domestic violence, the law will always side with the female first - and then figure everything out. Regardless of the outcome, however, this will be a very important lesson for this young man - and others on the football team - to learn. No matter how good you are, trouble is always lurking around the corner - especially in Athens, Ga. Guys need to remember, everything in their lives is under a microscope, so anytime they make a mistake, it will be front page news.

As for the impact of the season, it will definitely hurt. From what I've gathered, the incident will lead to a 1-2 game suspension - but, again, nothing is finalized or formal until the process is played out. What it will do is give a guy like Nick Marshall the opportunity to shine. Remember last year when our two starting ILB's went down, it was a chance for Amarlo and Gilliard to step in and rise to the challenge. You always want to build depth, but you just don't want to go throwing guys into the fire. It looks like that may have to happen!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 23, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> wow, yall sure take things personal...I was condemning his actions and I get accused of hiding and what not? And what loss am I upset about? I never predicted anything? SGD you sure like to pop off on the key board......



LOL.  Do you think I wouldn't say all this same stuff in person?

We live pretty close to one another.  Lunch?


----------



## Beehaw (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess Mark Richt has managed to jump out to an early lead in the Fulmer cup for this year, but there is still a lot of time left.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> idiot



What he said.


----------



## bonaireboy (Jan 23, 2012)

lol...youre a funny guy. sure you can come buy me lunch anytime =)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 23, 2012)

bonaireboy said:


> lol...youre a funny guy. sure you can come buy me lunch anytime =)



Why would I do that?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 23, 2012)

I blame Richt...and Matt Ryan more than likely had something to do with it too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I blame Richt...and Matt Ryan more than likely had something to do with it too.



Best post of the thread!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2012)

He was just trying to fit in with the rest of your team...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2012)

alphachief said:


> He was just trying to fit in with the rest of your team...



Troll. Go argue with Les Miles or something!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Troll. Go argue with Les Miles or something!!!!



I'm just thrilled he's not one of ours.  Now if he was one of Les's boys, he'd start for them in the NC game!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2012)

alphachief said:


> I'm just thrilled he's not one of ours.  Now if he was one of Les's boys, he'd start for them in the NC game!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 23, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I blame Richt...and Matt Ryan more than likely had something to do with it too.



No, no, no.  It's OUR fault.  It's the UGA fans' fault because we "accept mediocrity." but we are also "delusional and think we are great."  Both of those at the same time.  That's what drove Sanders to do this.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope more comes out on this. I hope its not true if it is good by have fun in jail. There was another article on the ajc today and the interviewing officer said the female had no visible bruises, I'm not defending him at all but if a college football player beat his girlfriend don't you think there would be some sort of bruise?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 24, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why would I do that?



You're the one that asked if he wanted to go to lunch.  Usually that means you're buying.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sanders Commings update*

Sanders Commings’ case is under review with his football team, while prosecutors say a decision on whether to file charges will not come for several weeks.

Commings, a junior cornerback, was arrested last Saturday and charged with one misdemeanor for domestic violence. It stemmed from an altercation with his live-in girlfriend, according to the police report, which said Commings’ girlfriend didn’t have any visible injuries.

C.R. Chisholm, the solicitor general for Athens-Clarke County, said on Friday that he has yet to review the case. It might be until late February that any charge is filed, according to Chisholm, citing the number of other cases to review.

Commings has an arraignment scheduled for March 22, when he will enter a plea. In domestic violence cases, once there is an arrest it is up to the state on whether to file a charge.

Meanwhile, UGA team spokesman Claude Felton said of Commings status with the team: “His situation is still under review.”

Commings has not been reached for comment. Chisholm said he has not been notified yet whether Commings had retained a lawyer.

Read more here: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/01/27/1910634/sanders-commings-update.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> You're the one that asked if he wanted to go to lunch.  Usually that means you're buying.



He a friend of yours?

He said I liked to "pop off" on the keyboard (like he doesn't) as if he thought I wouldn't say any of this to his face.  

I thought I would give him the chance to find out.  Wasn't offering to buy him anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

If Sanders did what he is accused of doing, I hope he pays and pays big time.

But there is an awful lot about this that's weird and there's a whole bunch of "what if" attached to it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 28, 2012)

What is wrong with keeping you woman in line?


JUST KIDDING, I know, that was in bad taste, I'm sorry.

I really do hate to hear this, and abhor that type of behavior from anyone.

I'm pulling for some good news out of Athens, it seems so long that it's been for anything really positive without some counter balance negative news.

I received some bad news last week which puts "life" into a lazer like sharpness, Things that seem so important are now trivialities.

Perspective, that's the ticket...I've been guilty of a few "heated" exchanges here, and have crossed the line more than a few times...I'm gonna work on that.
Heres hoping that we all can stick to good natured ribbing this season...and keep it at that


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I received some bad news last week which puts "life" into a lazer like sharpness, Things that seem so important are now trivialities.
> 
> :



rip, hope everything is alright.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> What is wrong with keeping you woman in line?
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING, I know, that was in bad taste, I'm sorry.
> ...



I hope whatever it is turns out ok Neil.  I got some similar news very recently that did the same for me.  Nothing bad.  But definitely snapped things back into focus and football rivalries aren't very important.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 28, 2012)

Just gonna say this....

I know the girl's parents real well.....neither are upset...mom said,"It was blown way out of porportion."


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Just gonna say this....
> 
> I know the girl's parents real well.....neither are upset...mom said,"It was blown way out of porportion."



interesting.  guess we will just have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> What is wrong with keeping you woman in line?
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING, I know, that was in bad taste, I'm sorry.
> ...


I hope it all works out brother. As far as football,,,well it's not life so it is not all that important. Anyway look forward to seeing you at the next lunch...... Just dont wear all that ugly Bama crap.......


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> interesting.  guess we will just have to wait and see how it plays out.



From what I read the other day the d.a. was having a hard time with the case. Not saying I think he is inocent, but it read like they didnt have much of a case. If he did it. He should be kicked off the team, Period!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He a friend of yours?
> 
> He said I liked to "pop off" on the keyboard (like he doesn't) as if he thought I wouldn't say any of this to his face.
> 
> I thought I would give him the chance to find out.  Wasn't offering to buy him anything.



I'm from Chatsworth, he's from Bonaire, what do you think?   Not taking sides just pointing out that you asked if he wanted to go lunch and usually that means the person asking is buying.  It also seems that his original post wasn't meant the way you guys took it and he got defensive.  Do you not get testy when someone misconstrues what you say and tries to imply something you weren't actually saying?  I think everybody needs to step back and relax.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2012)

How about this,,,,,, How about we all meet for lunch. I'll buy mine, and yall can buy yours!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> I'm from Chatsworth, he's from Bonaire, what do you think?   Not taking sides just pointing out that you asked if he wanted to go lunch and usually that means the person asking is buying.  It also seems that his original post wasn't meant the way you guys took it and he got defensive.  Do you not get testy when someone misconstrues what you say and tries to imply something you weren't actually saying?  I think everybody needs to step back and relax.



I'm relaxed.  Not sure why you felt the need to get in the middle of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Just gonna say this....
> 
> I know the girl's parents real well.....neither are upset...mom said,"It was blown way out of porportion."



Hmmmm.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hmmmm.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm relaxed.  Not sure why you felt the need to get in the middle of it.



You told a guy you wanted to meet him face to face, usually that implies you are in a bad way with him.  Now you're jumping down my throat for just trying to diffuse the situation.  I don't have a problem with you nor did the other fellow, you just took something the wrong way and are trying to prove how you won't back down from anybody.  It's just the internet and a hunting forum where we should all try to get along, don't take it so seriously.  I think the internet is tearing people apart instead of bringing them together.  I had a feller on another forum send me a message and told me I should kill myself because I believed homosexuality was immoral.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> You told a guy you wanted to meet him face to face, usually that implies you are in a bad way with him.  Now you're jumping down my throat for just trying to diffuse the situation.  I don't have a problem with you nor did the other fellow, you just took something the wrong way and are trying to prove how you won't back down from anybody.  It's just the internet and a hunting forum where we should all try to get along, don't take it so seriously.  I think the internet is tearing people apart instead of bringing them together.  I had a feller on another forum send me a message and told me I should kill myself because I believed homosexuality was immoral.



That's retarded.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Just gonna say this....
> 
> I know the girl's parents real well.....neither are upset...mom said,"It was blown way out of porportion."



I am not for or against the player but if my daughter had accused a man of battery and I had reason to believe her the only thing blown out of proportion would be the player.  

Your statement doesn't stand up to reason.  Any rational parent would be upset that the guy hit/struck/slapped/etc. their daughter.  Or would be angry their daughter and friends lied to police and got the guy arrested.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not for or against the player but if my daughter had accused a man of battery and I had reason to believe her the only thing blown out of proportion would be the player.
> 
> Your statement doesn't stand up to reason.  Any rational parent would be upset that the guy hit/struck/slapped/etc. their daughter.  Or would be angry their daughter and friends lied to police and got the guy arrested.



I agree with you.  I would feel the same way.

But I think what he's saying is, he has on good authority that there is nothing to this.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not for or against the player but if my daughter had accused a man of battery and I had reason to believe her the only thing blown out of proportion would be the player.
> 
> Your statement doesn't stand up to reason.  Any rational parent would be upset that the guy hit/struck/slapped/etc. their daughter.  Or would be angry their daughter and friends lied to police and got the guy arrested.



Did your reasoning skip over the fact that maybe the police observed them arguing in public?

I can assure you one thing....had Sanders laid a hint of a bruise on that girl...jail would be the least of his worries. 

She comes from a good family and is well loved, a family I once was married into. 

I'm no name dropper.  I stand by my statement.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Did your reasoning skip over the fact that maybe the police observed them arguing in public?
> 
> I can assure you one thing....had Sanders laid a hint of a bruise on that girl...jail would be the least of his worries.
> 
> ...



Your story and the police report do not match up.  

•Simons and another officer were flagged down by individuals in a white Nissan Xterra at 1:19 a.m. at the entrance of University Family Housing Building D on East Campus Road. The driver told the officers she was trying to get their attention “because one of her passengers was just involved in a domestic incident.”•Simons then interviewed the victim in the back seat of the vehicle. She declined medial attention and had no visible injuries.
•Based on that interview, officers determined that an incident had occurred at approximately 1 a.m. Saturday in the area of Broad Street and Jackson Street in downtown Athens and there was probable cause woman was a victim of simple battery (family violence).

In the United States, criminal battery, or simply battery, is the use of force against another, resulting in harmful or offensive contact.  It is a specific common law misdemeanor, although the term is used more generally to refer to any unlawful offensive physical contact with another person, and may be a misdemeanor or a felony, depending on the circumstances. Battery was defined at common law as "any unlawful touching of the person of another by the aggressor himself, or by a substance put in motion by him." In most cases, battery is now governed by statute, and its severity is determined by the law of the specific jurisdiction.

Details of the arrest of Georgia football player Sanders Commings on charges of simple battery/family violence this past Saturday were made available Monday in the official police report, obtained by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution through open records laws.

I guess the officer lied in his report.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2012)

krazie, we will know soon enough.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Your story and the police report do not match up.
> 
> •Simons and another officer were flagged down by individuals in a white Nissan Xterra at 1:19 a.m. at the entrance of University Family Housing Building D on East Campus Road. The driver told the officers she was trying to get their attention “because one of her passengers was just involved in a domestic incident.”•Simons then interviewed the victim in the back seat of the vehicle. She declined medial attention and had no visible injuries.
> •Based on that interview, officers determined that an incident had occurred at approximately 1 a.m. Saturday in the area of Broad Street and Jackson Street in downtown Athens and there was probable cause woman was a victim of simple battery (family violence).
> ...



Ummmm..no.  I don't have a "story". I have no idea the minute details of what happened exactly. Neither do you even though you're calling everyone a liar.

Here's what I said are the known facts.

I talked to her mother who said everything was blown way out of proportion.  I also said if Sanders had left a hint of a bruise on her, jail would be the least of his worries.That's all I said. That's all I know.

I've known her mother since 1984. We went to high school together. I was married in her family at one time. I know her father. When the girl in question was 7, I built her and her sister a backyard playhouse. My daughter played with her and her sister.

Now, you believe what you want. This is the internet...anyone can say anything they want. But if you want proof....I live in Austell.  I stand behind my statement.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=1419&pictureid=34415


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually I know my story is 100% correct.  I said either the police report is right or the officer lied.  A judge signed an arrest warrant...was she the one that blew it out of proportion or was it the cop who got the young ladies statement?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=1419&pictureid=34415



If that is the female in question you are doing her a disservice by posting it here.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Actually I know my story is 100% correct.  I said either the police report is right or the officer lied.  A judge signed an arrest warrant...was she the one that blew it out of proportion or was it the cop who got the young ladies statement?



I dunno. I haven't talked to either the officer nor the young lady. I talked to her mother. What did the police report say exactly? You got a copy?



KrazieJacket95 said:


> If that is the female in question you are doing her a disservice by posting it here.



That is not the lady in question....that's her mother.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> I dunno. I haven't talked to either the officer nor the young lady. I talked to her mother. What did the police report say exactly? You got a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the lady in question....that's her mother.



In red... up a few posts.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> In red... up a few posts.



I'm no police officer, nor did I attend such a prestigious academic school like GaTech, but that's not a police report. That's the AJC's version of the police report. And according to that, the young lady did not flag down the Athens PD, nor did she decide to press charges...the officer did, and it backed me up by saying there were no obvious bruises or marks nor did she require medical attention.

So...what's your point? What are you saying? I'm lying? She's lying? We're all a part of a massive coverup because the dawgs 2012 season is hopeless without #19?

Y'all still haven't gotten over the whole George O'Leary thing...have you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm no police officer, nor did I attend such a prestigious academic school like GaTech, but that's not a police report. That's the AJC's version of the police report.



See attached.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm no police officer, nor did I attend such a prestigious academic school like GaTech, but that's not a police report. That's the AJC's version of the police report. And according to that, the young lady did not flag down the Athens PD nor did she decide to press charges...the officer did and it backed me up by saying there were no obvious bruises or marks nor did she require medical attention.
> 
> So...what's your point? What are you saying? I'm lying? She's lying? We're all a part of a massive coverup because the dawgs 2012 season is hopeless without #19?
> 
> Y'all still haven't gotten over the whole George O'Leary thing...have you?



Cry me a river, my posts have nothing to do with GTvs. UGA.

My point:  Once the cops, judges, and arrest warrants are involved it becomes more than just a simple misunderstanding.

My Opinion:  You lack critical reading skills because the article clearly stated the person driving her flagged down the police.  

Closing Statement:  I am not here to judge if the guy is guilty or innocent.  I really dont give a rip.  I just hope the girl is not covering up for the guy because she has feelings for him. I have seen abuse happen to someone in my own family, I would tell your friend to remember what he did (or didn't do) this time he will do again...and generally it gets worse.  

BTW...Cops can't press charges only attempt to get a warrant if there is probable cause for a crime (I Think).


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> See attached.



Wate ure a tek fann.  U maid that up yoreself.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Cry me a river, my posts have nothing to do with GTvs. UGA.
> 
> My point:  Once the cops, judges, and arrest warrants are involved it becomes more than just a simple misunderstanding.
> 
> ...



X2  I really didn't want to post in this thread in the first place but I guess I just can't get over O'Leary...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> See attached.



Thanks. 

The box that contained "Alcohol, Drugs, or Computers Used?" cracked me up.

Anyway, the facts remain that:
1. The girl didn't call the police..the driver waived them down.
2. There were no visible signs of injury, bruising, etc. nor did she require medical attention.
3. She did not press charges.
4. The police took her statement and decided to press charges.

I don't know exactly what happened. As long as she's ok and her mother says she's ok and there's no problem, I don't care what happened. I don't know how Sanders will be punished.

I do know that she's been with him awhile. He has treated her exceptionally well up to this point. I know that if the case was otherwise, if he had harmed her in any way, shape, form, or fashion....we would all know.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Cry me a river, my posts have nothing to do with GTvs. UGA.
> 
> My point:  Once the cops, judges, and arrest warrants are involved it becomes more than just a simple misunderstanding.
> 
> ...



My lacking critical reading skills told me that,"An investigation into the circumstances resulted in probable cause to believe the victim was a victim of simple battery" meant she didn't press charges.

Plus....I asked her mom.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> My lacking critical reading skills told me that,"An investigation into the circumstances resulted in probable cause to believe the victim was a victim of simple battery" meant she didn't press charges.
> 
> Plus....I asked her mom.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2012)

Haters gonna Hate!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Haters gonna Hate!



Nice avatar....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Nice avatar....



He doesnt like Tech Fans either!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He doesnt like Tech Fans either!



I am shaking in my huggies...he looks like a real tough dwag fan.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am shaking in my huggies...he looks like a real tough dwag fan.



he doesn't have your D&D skills...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Heh... An elf, a dwarf, and a human all walk into a bar and order a beer.  Upon sitting a fly lands in each beer.  The elf slides his glass away in disdain,  the human pulls the fly out and chugs his beer, the dwarf grabs the fly and yells "spit it out you little punk".


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 29, 2012)

This is some good solid stuff here.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 30, 2012)

Geee KrazieJacket95,calm down,Sweetwater is just telling what he knows,now with that said we do not know Sweetwater but why would he lie......(Sweetwater are you Sanders Commings)

The young lady is not pressing charges. 

once there is an arrest it is up to the state on whether to file a charge.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like he will miss two games......http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2012/feb/15/georgias-commings-suspended-two-games/


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Just gonna say this....
> 
> I know the girl's parents real well.....neither are upset...mom said,"It was blown way out of porportion."



Courtney Upshaw approves this thread !!!!   




brownceluse said:


> Looks like he will miss two games......http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2012/feb/15/georgias-commings-suspended-two-games/




DGD


Fulmer Cup baby..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Courtney Upshaw approves this thread !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get off the forum, and put your clients on some fish! Tiger or war eagle or whatever yall are!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

From what I have read (espn.com), the police reported that there were no visable signs that the girl had been hit and eye witnesses state that he didn't hit her.

Am I correct so far?

So, all evidence state that nothing happened.  If that is the case, why has he been suspended for 2 games?

Or, am I talking about something else?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> From what I have read (espn.com), the police reported that there were no visable signs that the girl had been hit and eye witnesses state that he didn't hit her.
> 
> Am I correct so far?
> 
> ...



For being in this situation.  I think he had a prior incident and was on a short leash.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Geee KrazieJacket95,calm down,Sweetwater is just telling what he knows,now with that said we do not know Sweetwater but why would he lie......(Sweetwater are you Sanders Commings)
> 
> The young lady is not pressing charges.
> 
> once there is an arrest it is up to the state on whether to file a charge.



I've been gotten on to for posting to this thread.

No. The girl is the grandaughter of my ex wife, who just passed away. I saw her at the funeral for the first time since I divorced the ex 15 years ago. I've known the girl since she was a baby. My daughter grew up with her. Her father and I grew up one year apart in Douglas county as did her mom. 

They are a fine upstanding family who have achieved success but still remain grounded. Just like her Georgia born, multiple award winning country music singing cousin. I first met him when he was 16 playing honkeytonks from Macon to Braswell mountain. Just saw his dad at my ex's funeral. Both still the same people.

I'm a low key guy. I live at a lower means than I could really afford. I don't feel the need to show out or brag. Check my posting record. And I don't ever lie.

I made a mistake trying to defend a kid in a case where if there was one freakin slim glimmer of reason for me to be upset, I would be all over the internet making sure UGA didn't try to cover it up. Believe me brother. I consider her the same as my daughter.


Anyone wanna interview me in person...eye to eye......American Legion Post 216. We'll have beers. On you.

....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> I've been gotten on to for posting to this thread.
> 
> No. The girl is the grandaughter of my ex wife, who just passed away. I saw her at the funeral for the first time since I divorced the ex 15 years ago. I've known the girl since she was a baby. My daughter grew up with her. Her father and I grew up one year apart in Douglas county as did her mom.
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Get off the forum, and put your clients on some fish! Tiger or war eagle or whatever yall are!



Calm down bro. You are on the winning team now.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> Calm down bro. You are on the winning team now.



He's more of an enemy now than he was when I was a Dawg fan.!!!! rolldangtide!!!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 17, 2012)

> Commings and his girlfriend, the alleged victim, have yet to comment publicly, and they were not reached, or at least haven't yet, by UGA. One of the witnesses named on the arrest report also wasn't reached, while another stated she did not see the incident, but picked up the girlfriend and that she "did not have any marks, but that she was very upset and crying and yelling."
> 
> Two other witnesses who were with Commings did speak, including former football player Jeremy Longo, who retired from the team last year because of injuries. Longo told the investigator that he, Commings and a third witness, Kyle Green, were leaving Magnolia's (a downtown Athens bar) when Commings' girlfriend "walked up and started talking with Mr. Commings ... she grabbed his jacket and said 'you are not leaving without me' or words to that effect." Longo then said he stepped between them, and the girlfriend again grabbed Commings' jacket.
> 
> ...



If this is true, then whoever called the police is a little .......


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 17, 2012)

DSGB said:


> If this is true, then whoever called the police is a little .......



Yep...Sanders got a raw deal. Like I been saying throughout this thread.


To all those who doubted me and called me a liar. Too all those who were quick to jump to the conclusion he was a woman beater. Y'all should take a lesson about this....

You should post as of the person your posting about has family reading it. Famous folks come from ordinary families. How would you want to be treated? How would you feel if you were Sanders father reading this thread? Wonder how all those folks who pronounced Whitney's death a coke od while her body was still laying in the hotel room feel?

Do unto others man. Simple rule.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't wait for the movie.  This saga has more twists and turns than an episode of Springer.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 23, 2012)

He pleaded guilty to simple battery and disorderly conduct...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2012)

He is a dgd


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He is a dgd



dgd??? What does that mean?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> dgd??? What does that mean?



DANG GOOD DAWG!!! Ask one of your boys they'll tell you....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't let him fool you les, he means darn great democrat.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Mar 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Don't let him fool you les, he means darn great democrat.



You got that right !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> You got that right !!!



Where you been Joey?


----------

